# Pup obsessed with other dogs



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am sure this has been addressed before, but I do not have much luck with searching this site. Anyway, I have an (almost) 8 month old boxer/shepherd mixed pup, Boone, who is absolutely obsessed with wanting to play with other dogs. We have had him in several different play situations, and it is the same for all. Whether it be a one on one play time, a short playtime before obedience class or a group free play time at a doggie daycare type setting, it is the same. He would play full out until he dropped from exhaustion if we let him. He looses all focus on anything else but continuing to play. He won't quit even when the other dog/s want to quit. He will continue to pester them to keep them engaged in play. This is making it very difficult to go into the pet store, go for walks around the neighborhood or any other activity where we may see another dog. He is completely out of his mind to get to the other dog. Is this within normal range for a pup, or should we be concerned. Right now it is all just to play, but I fear he will get frustrated and turn aggressive. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Common problem. Most dogs would like to be with other dogs. 

Your job is to get your dog to focus on you. I use food for this (my dog is food motibvated) and a toy (my dog is also toy motivated). 

You need to teach your dog an attention word. You do this first at home. When the dog looks at you, say YES! emphatically and feed food. To get the dog to look at your face, hold food in your mouth nad either spit it at the dog or take it from you mouth and feed it. 

To that end you need GOOD FOOD (I use 1/2 dime size bits of hot dog.. but you can use string cheese or bit of cooked steak.. what ever really drives your dog nuts). Remember.. it is not the QUANTITY of treat that counts but QUALITY of treat. 

Start in the house. Distraction free as noted above. When the dog starts to look at you more and more.. add a word. I am not original.. I use the word "Attention." SOme people use the word "Watch." The point is to get the dog to look at your face when you say the word. 

Retrain this outside and every where you go. Dogs do not generalize behavior so a command in the house must be retaught outside and about 20 different "new" places to get the dog to generalize the command. When you say your attention word, the dog is to look at you no matter where you are. 

When he gets consistant about looking at you, start to fade the food an reinforcing truly randomly with occaisional jack pots. 

Keeping your dog's focus on you and getting refocus on you is a life long committment on your part and a life long battle for the dog. What you need to do is make it worth his while to pay attention to you when asked. 

The same sequence goes for all other cues as well (come here, sit, lie down, stay etc.). You must be consistant when you ask for ANYcue (attention or anything else). Back it up if the dog ignores you (or he will learn it is OK to ignore you). 

When you give a cue to the dog to do something he is to do it right then and there and not do something else until you either give him a release word OR another cue to do something else. 

IOW's "Attention" means look at me until the dog dies or you release him or you give him a new cue.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yes.. in the meantime.. if he is wild to get to another dog,. quickly turn and walk int ehopposite direction until he pays attention to you again. Do it EVERY time. 

If you have other dogs that will play with him, USE that to train. IOW's he CANNOT go and play until he does something YOU ask first. Sort of like eating peas before allowing ice cream with a kid.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd was like this when we got him at 8 months. We basically did what Elana said above and went through many, many obedience classes (great way to work your dog on leash around other dogs). We have basically had him in obedience classes every week since we got him 2 1/2 years ago. Thankfully I now assist the dog trainer and get to go to classes for free, lol.


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is he better now, at 2 1/2 years? I wish I had more options for training classes, but there just are not that many in my area. When I do find a class, there are very few if any other dogs in it. The last class he was in only had one other dog, and she dropped out after only two sessions. The advanced class has no other people interested, so for now it won't be held. I will try some of the suggestions given. I guess I could spend more time with Boone at family members houses. They all have dogs. I just get frustrated when visiting and taking Boone, because I have to be right on him the whole time I am there. I am hoping for relaxed visits some day soon.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have this problem too and mine will be two years old in June! The stronger they are the harder it is. She's much better off leash and greets quite nice actually but she could give a crap about recall at that moment and gets rewarded by blowing me off and meeting the other dog. On leash is our trouble because she can't get to the other dog and then all the vocalizing starts and people think your beating your dog or something. I've been making her wait before greeting her friends and she actually shakes with anticipation because she's not used to impulse control. I am putting her in classes AGAIN to learn to meet dogs in a nice mannerly fashion. I have come to the sad conclusion that she might not ever grow out of it so I must be persistant!!
That's too bad that the classes aren't big enough for you and your dog to attend


----------

